# 17 days and still bleeding?



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm fostering a bitch who started bleeding early on the 3rd. About a week ago she stopped the constant bleeding, and it faded out in colour, but the past 2 days she's had odd drops of blood again.
I thought she was out of season (My own fault, I looked up about it, but got the wrong info about dates) We had a run in with a dog who wouldnt leave us alone ages, 3 days ago. Sophie continously sat down and tried to avoid his mounting at the time.

I'm just confused now! I thought bleeding happened in the 2nd week, but further googling it's actually the first week, which means she may still be in season. But to bleed now seems too late in the cycle?

I've never had a bitch in season before, and it's all a little confusing!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Bitches usually bleed most in the first week, it virtually goes over the mating period and then comes back for the third week. 
Some even bleed more in the third week.
Normal season is 3 weeks, so 21 days before you could even consider it safe. however, to be on the safe side, it's better to be careful for a further week.
Not forgetting that even when finished, the scent may be detectable to some dogs.


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

I've purposefully not walked her, or just in odd times on roads away from places popular with dogs. The run in with the dog the other was on my way out of the estate. I've been trying to be concious to other dogs!

Thanks for your reply! I've looked at so many google entries and come up with just as many conflicting answers! :/ All of which I never read they would bleed on the third week!
Thankyou


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

MeganRose said:


> I've purposefully not walked her, or just in odd times on roads away from places popular with dogs. The run in with the dog the other was on my way out of the estate. I've been trying to be concious to other dogs!
> 
> Thanks for your reply! I've looked at so many google entries and come up with just as many conflicting answers! :/ All of which I never read they would bleed on the third week!
> Thankyou


All my bitches have bled on the third week, not as much but still bled.

I know a Goldie bitch who bleeds heavily in her third week 

All bitches are different that's why you get conflicting info, but 3 weeks is the standard season


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

My younster has long seasons, she will bleed for maybe 15 days, albeit more watery towards the end. 

Ive asked my vet and they have said not to worry, but maybe worht running it past yours as its a dog you are not familair with and cant be too careful re pyro


----------



## emziewemzie (Jan 5, 2013)

dogs are like humans, they are all different... my bitch bleeds for 3 weeks straight fading in and out, but the last one went on for 4 weeks which ended up being a urine infection i the las week.. last year she had a season which she only bled for 5 days heavy then spot bled for 1 week and that was it, my dog is 8 and i still dont know 100% for sure if she is in season or not thats how it goes so dont be confused just be safe  xx


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

My girl was mated, resulting in a litter, on day 18 of her season last year. 

All bitches are different, they dont' read the books.

When you say she was pestered by a dog, did he actually manage to do the deed - even if a slip mating? 

Have you spoken to the rescue you are fostering her for?


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

When my Mal Kali used to have seasons she would bleed for a good 21 days although by then it was pale pink. It shouldn't be smelly though but may have a sort of minimal 'stale blood' aroma. If its very smelly it could indicate infection and she should see a vet.


----------



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

rocco33 said:


> When you say she was pestered by a dog, did he actually manage to do the deed - even if a slip mating?
> 
> Have you spoken to the rescue you are fostering her for?


Thanks for all the replies, I feel better about it now!

& nope! I was briskly walking away, and he possibly touched her with a front paw at most! He would 'shoo' away as soon as I stepped back towards him. He never actually mounted her.


----------

